# Osage Orange wood needed



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey folks, I hope that some one can point me in the right direction. I have a friend that is just getting into wood turning. He is starting out making steak handlers (flippers) and now getting into duck calls. I am looking to find some osage orange for a call or flipper handle. I am just curious as to where you experts are getting some of this beautiful wood. 

Thanks in advance for any help that you guys/gals can be. 

BT


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.exoticwood.biz/woodchart.htm

This guy has some good exotic woods.. scroll down to osage orange on chart..one buck per blank is pretty good for pen blanks..but he also has larger chunks..

also might give ebay a try...I've seen it there from time to time...

http://crafts.search.ebay.com/osage-orange_Home-Arts-Crafts_W0QQcatrefZC12QQfromZR40QQsacatZ160667


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Houston Hardwoods usually has some to pick through. If you happen to be west of Huntsville, M&G Sawmill always has some laying around. I've never ordered wood online, guess I like to see it before I pay.
Later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tell your friend that if he promises to stop putting your custom calls back together backwards, I will give him a mess of OO blocks from Kentucky.









Also tell him to get his own account on 2cool and start posting up some pics of his work!! LOL

I'll take care of your buddy BT.

PS, still waiting on those pics of you and some ducks ! You going to hunt Sunday, it's going to be a cold one! Temps in the low 30's and 20mph North wind. Real duck hunting !! Bring it!


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

will do. I am planning on going this weekend so hopefully I can get a few birds. Sorry I was actually DEER hunting this past weekend. I needed some meat.... But as soon as I get some (god ones that is) you will get them. 

I think that he finally has an account......


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have taken you adivice and they do work better when the call is put together correctly :rotfl: Maybe one day i can redeem myself!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice beginning, Robert.. Now...get with Richard/ET and let him give ys some tips on final finish and polish on them 'duck annoyers'...lol...he's the best I ever seen..

IMHO..stick with the wood..lots more 'outdoorsey' to me than the acrylics or whatever that right hand call is...just seems more 'hand-made' to me...

(also gonna lay some 'greenies' on ya as a welcome present...that po' old single greenie looks lonesome up there....LOL)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice, how does the corian sound?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tortuga!! I am certainly a newbie and the pictures were not all that great (Camera Phone). The blue and white was supposed to be a steak flipper handle that was just to heavy so it got a make over!! Yes I definetley need some tips on finishing..

Big Tom, Let me know how that steak handler works for ya!!


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Robert A. said:


> Thanks Tortuga!! I am certainly a newbie and the pictures were not all that great (Camera Phone). The blue and white was supposed to be a steak flipper handle that was just to heavy so it got a make over!! Yes I definetley need some tips on finishing..
> 
> Big Tom, Let me know how that steak handler works for ya!!


Will do there bud. And I will post up some pics of that bad boy as soon as I take a few.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bill said:


> Nice, how does the corian sound?


Hello Bill,
I guess i do not understand the question?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The sound...higher or deeper than wood? I have a lot of the corian here I use in making pens


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

FYI all, Robert is not as much a newbie as he whould lead you to beleive. He's quite the metal smith and wood turner already, just new to the business end of a duck call. He and I have been swaping trade secrets for a few weeks now and as soon as I get some stainless stock in we are going to have a toneboard tutorial and swap meet at the shop. GameThumper, anyone else interested let me know. It may be an evening during the week.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

I may be interested in standing around and allowing my hand to be a beverage koozie........


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great looking work gentlemen! Welcome to the basement....looking forward to some more pics. gb


----------

